

Shellshock-like Weakness May Affect Windows - RoguePharmacist
http://threatpost.com/shellshock-like-weakness-may-affect-windows/108696

======
th0br0
original post: [http://thesecurityfactory.be/command-injection-
windows.html](http://thesecurityfactory.be/command-injection-windows.html)

